# Room in the Crate



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

Right now i have the crate setup 14 1/2L x 28w x 31h. Charlie is 5 months old about 17-19" tall and 25lb. It looks like the space is too small for him. Should I make it bigger or is that just right?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bjm - the crate is just another training tool - PIKE started in X-large he is 60# now - at 2mo he got the run of the house after I thought it was puppy proof - that will never happen - if the pup can not stack with his head held high - it is to small - I would never leave a pup in a crate all day long - to me and a V this is cruel - PIKE still loves his crate because it was and always will be his safe place - at 4.5 years old the door has never been closed but now and then he goes in to take a nap !!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If he's potty trained I would give him the whole crate!


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> If he's potty trained I would give him the whole crate!


I would say we are about 97% there. I'm thinking about giving he about 75% of the crate.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Give him the whole crate. The measurements you gave it won't make a difference between 75 or 100%.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Agreed, whole crate, been like that since 8 weeks old. 
Top Paw 42L X 28W X 30 H 

Only accidents when he's chewing on sticks or we gave him a sore tummy feeding table scraps.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

The first pic is at 4 months, and the second is at 5 months. I going to give he the whole crate after we are done changing his food. Since we got him at a pet store(i know, i know) I dont want him going in the crate.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That is right, go by feel. You know best. 
I always give the boy slack to see what he chooses to do and act according to that. 

I never took him to the basement until He was 5 months old. The first time, to my surprise, he peed on the basement floor. Then I understood he had no concept that place belonged to the house. 
After we played there a little, no more accidents happened. 

They learn like that, visually.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Look at his little den. It's lovely. 

Try the whole crate if he's not having accidents. If he has one and you don't think there was an unusual circumstance then move it back. It's different for every dog. My male was roaming the house for half days before a year old when home alone. Our female is a year next week and only gets half a crate and still has accidents! It's frustrating but we are all doing our best.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was Darcy at Christmas outside her crate, she loves the thing and looks on it as sanctuary, at 2 years I want to remove it and buy her a pet igloo as the crate is so big......but I think I will have a fight on my hands......sorry to bring back Christmas so early............ :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like she could do with a bit more space. Elza likes to sleep stretched out too but it seems to me in that crate the only option is curled up. Of course you know your dog but I believe an extra 20-30cm would make a huge difference in her comfort. 
Elza never did any business in her crate but we didn't close her in it very often. Just put all her stuff in it! 😄


----------

